# 2 gerbils for adoption with 4 foot tank with [email protected] tank top and accessories.



## Vplus2008 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi, I need to re home my 2 gerbils, they are approximately 9 months old and have been together since we got them. One is white and one is dark grey. The currently live in a 4 foot aquarium with a [email protected] tank topper. Also have the bottom bit of this. They have not been handled much so need to get used to people again. I also have a selection of accessories and food etc but have just run out of aspen bedding and chinchilla sand, so you would need to purchase more of this. 

I am based in Barry, South Wales, I would prefer collection but could possibly deliver for cost of fuel etc. 

I don't want any money for the gerbils or the tank etc, just for them to go to a good home where they get the attention they deserve. 

If your interested please pm me. I am moving house in just under two weeks and it would be ideal if they could be removed before this. 

Cheers

Rhys


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey Rhys as you are new you won't be able to receive pm's just yet. I work at Dinas vets and I'm sure we would be happy to put a notice up for you about them? Just give us a call this morning and we can ask some clients for you?!


----------



## Vplus2008 (Jul 8, 2013)

That would be great, thank you. I will give you a call shortly.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

If you call after 10am I will probably be the one to answer. I will then pop details on a poster for you.


----------

